# RoM -> Pure Freiheit



## weinbeisser (18. März 2009)

um mir die RoM-freie zwischenzeit bis morgen zu vertreiben, mach ich hier einen gegenentwurf auf zum üblichen runterzieh-thread von weiter unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also für mich ist RoM ja die pure freiheit, und das mein ich ernst! wenn ich vorn dabei sein muss wie der ober-pro-gamer aus dem zeichentrick, wenn ich die fettest aufgeupte rüssi brauch und im pvp die number 1 sein will, dann hau ich mich doch rein in den cashshop und nehm mir was ich brauch. wenn ich ganz im gegenteil aber nur alle paar abende mal ganz entspannt eine runde zocken will und dabei im aktuellen setting online sein möchte, dann muss ich vermutlich nichtmal 1 euro ausgeben, zeigt mir mal, wo es das in der vorliegenden qualität aktuell sonst noch gibt.
und wenn ich so wie ich pers. irgendwo dazwischen mich befinde, dann kauf ich mir eben mal das und dann das, unterstütz dabei auch die entwickler und mach mir das game halt ETWAS beqemer. so what?


----------



## sTereoType (18. März 2009)

ich glaub gerne das es dir spaß macht und man im shop nix findet was man wirklich haben muss, dennoch denke ichd as es so nicht bleiben wird. aber das ist für den moment egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Xero- (18. März 2009)

ich tu lieber was für meine items als sie mir einfach zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## weinbeisser (18. März 2009)

-Xero- schrieb:


> ich tu lieber was für meine items als sie mir einfach zu kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sehr löbliche einstellung, da spricht auch nix dagegen


----------



## dd2ren (18. März 2009)

jo das ist mal was anderes als immer diese miesmacher posts zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habe mir zwar auch 2000 dias gekauft aber eigentlich bin ich nur scharf auf das schlachtross und der rest wird wohl als reserve auf dem dia-konto bleiben .. ich bin nicht so itemgeil wie andere so das ich mir kaum was kaufen werde aber es wird ja nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein hauptspiel ist ja immer noch hdro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und rom ist die abwechslung dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DevilXL (18. März 2009)

kann ich dir nur zustimmen
hab auch in dem Spiel einfach das Gefühl einfach mal wieder bissl zu Zocken in einem MMORPG
ohne irgendwie das Gefühl zu haben mann MUSS noch etwas machen
Um nicht wieder die Flames zu starten erzähl ich nich was ich vorher gespielt habe,aber ich hatte immer das Gefühl noch etwas für den Tag machen zu müssen.
Jetzt Zock ich einfach so in RoM drauf los und ich geniessse es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shariko (18. März 2009)

/sign auch von meiner Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier wird man nicht gehetzt und kommt doch gut voran. Nirgends ist ein Muß hinter, nur ein Kann. Man investiert halt soviel, wie man meint, und wenn es eben nix ist, dann ist das auch in Ordnung^^


----------



## o0ogeneralo0o (19. März 2009)

Mann kann aber mann Muss nix Ausgeben, und das ist das schöne.


----------



## Vervane (19. März 2009)

Jap, kann dem nur zustimmen. Es fällt irgendwie der Druck weg den man bei P2P MMOs hat, ala ich muss aus meinen 13 € das meiste rausholen. 

Itemshop find ich so wie er jetzt ist sehr gut. Die meisten sachen sind ja auch durch Fleis zu bekommen. 
Aber ich denke für den Spielspaß geb ich gerne mal n paar Euro aus, sehs nich so tragisch man spart sich ja immerhin ein Abo.
Und man darf nicht vergessen die Entwickler brauchen ja auch Geld um weiterzuarbeiten.


----------



## weinbeisser (19. März 2009)

Vervane schrieb:


> Es fällt irgendwie der Druck weg den man bei P2P MMOs hat, ala ich muss aus meinen 13 € das meiste rausholen.



ein druck, den man erst im laufe der zeit so richtig realisiert, jo


----------



## SirTalas (19. März 2009)

Ich hab demnächst 2 lvl 50er /4x und keinen ct ausgegeben. Man kann IG sehr viel erreichen, wenn man sich anstrengt, aber auch mit Hilfe der CS-User. Gegen die ich absolut nichts einzuweden habe.

RoM ist ein schönes Spiel, dass Spaß macht. Sicherlich mit dem einen oder anderen Problem in der Beta und sicher auch noch in Zukunft - aber nix, dass man mit ein wenig ruhig Blut nicht verkraften könnte ;-)

Hier machts mir meist Spaß die Quests auch zu lesen anstatt wie in fast allen anderen Spielen die ich bis jetzt gezockt habe einfach nur wegzuklicken und dann zu schauen was ich überhaupt machen muss... :-)

Ok... egal alles... - 10:05 Uhr - ich bin zwar pessimistisch, dass es vor So etwas wird mit dem Start - aber gleich mal schauen gehen.

Wünsch Euch Eure Freiheit und noch Viel Spaß! :-)


----------



## der_era (19. März 2009)

Den Druck finde ich garnimmer so entscheident.
Was an RoM wirklich top ist ist der Unterschied!
In anderen F2P MMO's ist es doch so, steckst du kein Geld rein (durch Item-Shop, etc.) dann ist irgendwann Schluss, du kannst nicht in die und die Zone reisen, nciht die und die Instanz machen oder Das und das Item bekommen. (siehe Flyff/Rappelz oder Archlord).
In RoM sieht das herrlich anders aus, und zu alledem ist es nichtmal so ein strunzstupider Asiagrinder.

Alles in allem macht RoM alles richtig bis jetzt, wie das in der Zukunft mit dem Game UND dem Item-Shop ausschaut, mal sehen.

Ich habe bisher 9,49&#8364; in das Game investiert, für ein Mount. Soviel bequemlichkeit muss dann doch sein.

Da ich aber auch schon einen Monat spiele, habe ich also für einen Monat gutes Entertainment, nichtmal 10&#8364; ausgegeben.

Keine Disco, Kein Freizeitpark, keine Computerspiel, ja nichtmal bei WoW komm ich so günstig rum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiterso ihr Entwickler, ihr seid auf dem richtigen Weg!


----------



## AemJaY (19. März 2009)

ich hab mir die Edition bestellt und ich werde mir 50€ Dias leisten.
Das alles, mehr nicht!
Und das Spiel macht echt spass!


----------



## Niko78 (19. März 2009)

Jetzt läuft es halt noch so unter dem Motto: ich kann kaufen will es aber nicht. Auf Dauer wird/kann es u.T. teuer werden, denn man möchte ja nicht hinter den anderen hinter her hinken. Dieses Spiel ist doch darauf aufgebaut, dass man mehr Geld reinsteckt, als bei anderen die monatlichen fixen Gebühren.


----------



## AemJaY (19. März 2009)

also ich verspüre kein druck wennicheinen 50er sehe der hammer mässig equiped ist.
Das spürte ich bei WoW auch nie.
Anderst lässt sich bei mir nicht erklären das ich WoW seid release spiele und noch keinen 80er habe.
Ich geniese diese Spiele....


----------



## Melz (19. März 2009)

Wer seit 4 jahren WoW spielt und noch nicht mal nen 80er hat der macht irgendwas falsch,sorry 4 jahre lang geldrausschmeissen für nix würde ich mir nicht antun.das würde ich nur bei nem F2P game wie RoM.


----------



## Exeone (19. März 2009)

Melz schrieb:


> Wer seit 4 jahren WoW spielt und noch nicht mal nen 80er hat der macht irgendwas falsch,sorry 4 jahre lang geldrausschmeissen für nix würde ich mir nicht antun.das würde ich nur bei nem F2P game wie RoM.



es ist natürlich besser 4 jahre lan innies zu machen und sein zeug zu farmen das man im nächsten adonn nicht mehr braucht da hast du absulut recht

damit ich auch was zum thema sagen kann hoffe ich für euch das es in Zukunft auch so bleiben wird 

mfg


----------



## Al Fifino (19. März 2009)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Jetzt läuft es halt noch so unter dem Motto: ich kann kaufen will es aber nicht. Auf Dauer wird/kann es u.T. teuer werden, denn man möchte ja nicht hinter den anderen hinter her hinken. Dieses Spiel ist doch darauf aufgebaut, dass man mehr Geld reinsteckt, als bei anderen die monatlichen fixen Gebühren.


Behauptet wer? Du mit Deinem allumfassenden und über Jahre hinweg angehäuften Fachkenntnissen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


F2P-MMO's heißen nicht umsonst so - ein Großteil des Gewinns wird nicht etwa über Shop oder käufliche Items erworben, sondern vielmehr über Werbung in / während des Games oder in anderen Formaten. Zudem muss man bedenken, dass bei diesen Spielen der Aufwand eher gering und der Support eher durchschnittlich denn überragend ist, um Kosten sparen zu können. Schlussendlich versucht man einfach, mit den geringsten Mitteln das Beste rauszuholen, und bei einer Reihe von Spielen hat das auch ganz gut geklappt.

Gegenfrage: was ist an Shops so schlimm? Im Gegensatz zu WoW müsste ich nicht 24h am Tag, 7 Tage die Woche für Raids verfügbar sein, um vorne mitspielen zu können - ein paar locker gemachte Kröten würden reichen, und ich könnte mir ein Equip besorgen, mit dem ich auf dem neuesten Stand bin. Nicht, dass ich so etwas vorhabe, mein Geld bleibt schön in meinem Geldbeutel weggesperrt. Aber man sollte auch die positiven und nicht nur die negativen Aspekte betrachten, bevor man anfängt zu meckern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greets


----------



## Krossfire (19. März 2009)

Melz schrieb:


> Wer seit 4 jahren WoW spielt und noch nicht mal nen 80er hat der macht irgendwas falsch,sorry 4 jahre lang geldrausschmeissen für nix würde ich mir nicht antun.das würde ich nur bei nem F2P game wie RoM.




Rofl es soll Leute geben die Spielen ein Spiel aus Spaß an der Freude....und nicht um virtuell Schwanzvergleiche zu machen. Aber das raffen eben die "Pro-Gamer" und "RoXXor" nicht.

Lieber 4 Jahre Spaß und keinen 80er wie 4 Jahre rummgameln in OG IF SW usw. und Langeweile schieben wie ich es schon seid langem beobachte das viele 80er nur noch in Dalarn rumstehn weil sie nicht mehr wissen was sie tun sollen.

Wer dafür dann noch Geld ausgibt nur um virtuell irgendwo rumzustehn ROFL dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Vervane (19. März 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> also ich verspüre kein druck wennicheinen 50er sehe der hammer mässig equiped ist.
> Das spürte ich bei WoW auch nie.
> Anderst lässt sich bei mir nicht erklären das ich WoW seid release spiele und noch keinen 80er habe.
> Ich geniese diese Spiele....



ok das ist schon arg krank das man noch keinen 80er hochgezogen hat in seit dem Addon ist immerhin schon ne echt lange Zeit. 
Aber im grunde kann ich das schon verstehn. Hab auch mehrere Wochen damit verbracht irgendwo in der Pampa rumzustehn und mit leuten zu labern,
oder duelle vor der Hauptstadt gemacht.
Also an sich nix besonderes. 
Anderer seit hab ich auch oft den Druck verspürt Forne dabei sein zu müssen v.a. immer wenn nen neues Addon kommt. Da gings echt nur darum
schnell die Quest druchzurushen ohne groß denken, hauptsache der killing speed passt. 

Im RoM geht meiner meinung nach irgendwie viel Gemächlicher zu und man ist immer bereit den Quest mal zurückzustellen für nen netten Plausch.


----------



## Shariko (20. März 2009)

Vervane schrieb:


> Aber im grunde kann ich das schon verstehn. Hab auch mehrere Wochen damit verbracht irgendwo in der Pampa rumzustehn und mit leuten zu labern,
> oder duelle vor der Hauptstadt gemacht.
> Also an sich nix besonderes.
> Anderer seit hab ich auch oft den Druck verspürt Forne dabei sein zu müssen v.a. immer wenn nen neues Addon kommt. Da gings echt nur darum
> schnell die Quest druchzurushen ohne groß denken, hauptsache der killing speed passt.



Das kenn ich, dieses Problem hatte ich bei BC gehabt. Möglichst schnell hochkommen um in der oberen Liga mitzuspielen. Letztendlich ist man über T4 nicht hinausgekommen, da irgendwo der Support gefehlt hat von bestimmten Leuten. Des weiteren hat man sich die ganze Zeit mit den Raidplanungen gestresst und irgendwann hatte es mir gereicht.
Nun geh ich es wieder gemächlicher an, warum auch hetzen. Es soll ja Spass machen. 

In RoM bin ich um einiges ruhiger dran gegangen wie an WoW, weil ich mir gedacht hab, was soll ich mich stressen, hauptsache man hat Spass dabei.


----------



## Pacster (20. März 2009)

-Xero- schrieb:


> ich tu lieber was für meine items als sie mir einfach zu kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und genau die Einstellung ist der Grund weshalb RoM Probleme kriegen wird. ;-)


----------



## Archonlord (20. März 2009)

man versucht halt die leute von spielen mit qualität zu überzeugen wenn man sie selber gewohnt ist... jeder hat jawohl 13€ im monat für ein hobby
die luft aus wow is raus .. dann spielt hdro oder warhammer (besser hdro) aber nich son abzockgame wie rom . klar muss man nichts ausgeben ... aber die meisten tun es doch .. und zwar mehr als 13€ .. und des für ein mittelmäßiges spiel... und jeder wow/hdro/war spieler is halt von dem hype genervt weil dieser zu unqualifizierten vergleichen führt. rom sei besser als wow/hdro/war ??? ich habs gespielt,es ist nicht schlecht .. aber für die dinge die ich in mmorpgs liebe muss ich löhnen!! (mount/character customization/pets etc) und es ist halt mittelmäßig (grafik/gameplay) ..aber erspart uns diese vergleiche!! wenn ihr nicht bereit seit für qualität zu bezahlen lasst uns in ruhe damit...


----------



## Fedaykin (20. März 2009)

Vervane schrieb:


> ok das ist schon arg krank das man noch keinen 80er hochgezogen hat in seit dem Addon ist immerhin schon ne echt lange Zeit.



Ok....ein WoW Spieler macht also genau das was ihm Spass macht, er spielt ein wenig ohne sich selbst Druck zu machen und genießt einfach seine Zeit in WoW und so etwas nennst DU krank?? 

Jetzt überlegen wir mal was hier krank ist....

so long


----------



## realten (20. März 2009)

Ich habe in wow (jaaa sorry hier ist das rom-forum und was soll das wow-gelaber immer, aber es ist nunmal so ne art referenz mit der man vergleicht) schon sehr oft schwache momente gehabt und ein paar tausend gold rausgeschmissen um die es mir nachher leid tat. Und ich befürchte, nein ich bin mir sicher, dass mir das auch in rom passieren würde - nur isses da dann ECHTES geld das beim teufel ist.

Viele hier sagen dass sie noch nix gekauft haben aber bedenkt mal bitte dass das erst der anfang ist. 

Sicher muss man in der levelphase nicht irgendwas kaufen und noch liegen die Reize im spiel auch woanders, es gibt neues zu entdecken usw., aber wenn man irgendwann jeden stein umgeddreht hat ist es damit vorbei und man wird sich umsehen nach anderen möglichkeiten seinen char irgendwie weiter zu entwickeln. Und meine grabkrähen sagen mir, dass da noch sehr verlockende dinge nachgeschoben werden im shop.

Über das suchtpotential von solchen spielen ist viel geredet und wenn man rom erstmal länger spielt und da ne feste bindung bekommen hat mit ingame-freundeskreis etc., dann ist das eine ziemliche falle im zusammenhang mit der möglichkeit, geld auszugeben. Dann ist hier SCHICHT mit "purer Freiheit".

Ich wünsche manchen blauäugigen hier mal zwei schritte weiter zu denken und diesen aspekt nicht nur nachm momentanen zustand zu beurteilen. Wie gesagt steht ihr am ANFANG, was hier passiert nennen angler "anfüttern" und drogendealer "anfixen", bei denen ist es am anfang auch free & easy.


----------



## Astiria (20. März 2009)

Ich finde das Spiel bis jetzt sehr gelungen. Habe mir sogar das Spiel gekauft, nicht runtergeladen. Ich denke für mich, macht es WOW stark Konkurrenz. Bei mir persönllich ist dies der Fall. Kein Zwang, kein Geldausgeben, wenn man nicht möchte.

Wer Geld reinsteckt, muss natürlich vorsichtig sein und wissen mit Geld umzugehen, da kann man sicher einiges an Kohle lassen, wenn man nicht aufpasst. Aber ob ich nun 13 EUR monatlich für WoW ausgebe oder die 13 EUR monatlich für Dias das ist meine eigene persönliche Entscheidung und liegt ja auch in meinem Ermessen. Ich denke ab und an werde ich das so machen, nicht jeden Monat aber ab und an. Und ich finde das ist eine gute Lösung. Denn 
topequipte und -ausgestattete Spieler machen mich nicht neidisch =)


----------



## Neneko89 (20. März 2009)

Al schrieb:


> Behauptet wer? Du mit Deinem allumfassenden und über Jahre hinweg angehäuften Fachkenntnissen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast auch nochnie WoW gespielt, oder das letzte mal pre BC, man muss jetz fast garnix mehr farmen sondern kriegt alles in den Hintern geschoben. Was alle von WoW denken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich war vielleicht erst 3 oder 4 mal Naxx und bin schon fast Full Epic. oO


----------



## Shariko (20. März 2009)

Ok, wie ich jetzt bei einigen gelesen habe, sind sie der Meinung, dass Aboverfahren sei sicherer als die Variante mit dem Itemshop.

In einem Punkt muß ich zustimmen, dass man beim Itemshop halt aufpassen muß, dass man sich nicht doof und dämlich zahlt. Aber hier wurde ein Aspekt noch nicht berücksichtigt. Nämlich für WoW kann über das TCG Beutekarten bekommen, die man in den Boostern finden kann. Diese Karten schalten besondere Items in WoW frei, die man so im Spiel selbst nicht bekommt. Als Beispiel führe ich mal den Spektraltiger an, da ja ein Großteil sehr wild hinter diesem Mount her sind, was ich auch gut verstehen kann (sieht ja auch geil aus das Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Doch um an diese Karte dran zu kommen, muß man entweder sehr viel Glück haben oder viel Geld investieren. Ok, man kann jetzt sagen "wozu? Ich brauche dieses Mount nicht unbedingt.". Stimmt schon, aber diejenigen die es haben wollen, investieren im Prinzip eine Menge Kohle darein, entweder über zahlreiche Booster oder über Ebay. Dieses Mount hat ausser seinem Aussehen nix besonderes, es ist genauso schnell, wie alle schnellen Mounts in WoW (und wenn man noch unter Lvl 60 ist bekommt man nur die langsame Variante), aber die Leute sind trotzdem bereit soviel echtes Geld dafür reinzustecken.
So gesehen sind das quasie die versteckten Kosten, wo man bei WoW auch sehr gut aufpassen muß, dass man sich nicht doof und dämlich zahlt.

Der Itemshop ist aber offensichtlich und im Prinzip muß da auch keiner etwas kaufen, wenn er nicht will. Genauso wie man sich eben keine Booster holt in der Hoffnung diesen Spektraltiger zu bekommen.
Aufpassen muß man immer, das ist klar. Und es ist auch klar, dass man im Itemshop auch mehr im Monat ausgeben kann, als so ein Abo kostet. Aber während man beim Abo jeden Monat seinen Beitrag zahlt, brauch man beim Itemshop nicht jeden Monat Unsummen ausgeben, da kann es sein, dass man Monate lang nix ausgibt. So gesehen relativiert sich das alles wieder.


----------



## Astiria (20. März 2009)

Richtig über mir!

es relativiert sich alles wieder. 

Ich sage nur, wer mit Geld nicht umgehen kann, sollte auch lieber einen Vormund haben, der über sein Vermögen Kontrolle hat.
Ich kann nämlich genauso gut auch in ein Geschäft gehen und unzählige Handtaschen kaufen und hinterher merken das ich mich mit den Ausgaben ziemlich verspekuliert habe. Kommt aufs selbe raus.

Das Geld wird einem doch eh überall aus den Taschen gezogen, ob in Games oder Geschäften, Internet oder Versicherungen, Zeitungsabos nicht zu vergessen. Wer einfach so dämlich ist, sich abzocken zulassen, selber schuld!


----------



## Manitu2007 (20. März 2009)

also ich hab ja RoM auch angetestet und ich finde es ist sehr schön gelungen, doch ich denke mal dass man auch ohne diesen Itemshop was in dem Spiel auch im Endgame erreichen kann, ist halt so wie in anderen Spielen auch dass man sich seinen Erfolg "Erarbeiten" muss/kann.

Ich persönlich würde nicht meine hart verdienten Euros in ein ohnehin schon Kostenloses MMO investieren nur um die Besten Stats zu haben das ist in meinen Augen wie legales "Cheaten" (ja ich weis das wiederspricht sich doch mir ist kein anderer Begriff eingefallen)

Da nehme ich mir doch lieber meine Virtuellen Kumpels und besorge mir die Beute auf eigene Faust. Na und dann haben halt die Nicht gekauften Items 2-3 werte weniger als der Gleiche gegenstand aus dem Itemshop, dafür habe ich es mir Verdient da ich Boss xy gemeinsam mit meinen Leuten umgehauen habe.


----------



## Archonlord (20. März 2009)

ich zahle nicht 13€ im monat (@astiria) für ein spiel was definitiv schlechter ist als wow hdro und co. darum gehts doch !! gleiche kohle für ein minderwertiges spiel (im vergleich wenns denn sein muss) ?? nein !!! da lassen sich die leute von 13€ (!!) abokosten abschrecken und investieren selbiges geld in schlechtere ware ... warum ?? - ich versteh es nicht !! ansonsten Zitat:

 "Ich wünsche manchen blauäugigen hier mal zwei schritte weiter zu denken und diesen aspekt nicht nur nachm momentanen zustand zu beurteilen. Wie gesagt steht ihr am ANFANG, was hier passiert nennen angler "anfüttern" und drogendealer "anfixen", bei denen ist es am anfang auch free & easy." 

 so siehts aus^^  am anfang braucht man keine kohle .. aber was is im end-game? mal abgesehen davon dass ihr nach 1monat mit dem content durch seit.. das vergleicht mal mit wow oder hdro (lachhaft!!)

und wer in wow kohle für tcg ausgibt... selber schuld .. es gibt 50 andere mounts die man sich erspielen kann ebenso massig fun-items und pets wer braucht da die 2-3 tcg items?? - mit denen man sich dann noch als idiot outet -


----------



## Hühnersuppe (20. März 2009)

Ich sags mal so. Das ein Freegame sich nur über Werbung und oder solche Itemshops finanzieren kann ist allen klar, oder? Und das das Spiel im Falle eines Erfolges auch irgedwann mal monatlich was kostet sollte auch allen Beteiligten klar sein.

Trotzdem werde ich mal etwas Platz auf meiner Festplatte schaffen und mir RoM mal ansehen. Etwas Abwechslung zu WoW tut mal gut.


----------



## weinbeisser (20. März 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> ich zahle nicht 13€ im monat (@astiria) für ein spiel was definitiv schlechter ist als wow hdro und co. darum gehts doch !! gleiche kohle für ein minderwertiges spiel (im vergleich wenns denn sein muss) ?? nein !!! da lassen sich die leute von 13€ (!!) abokosten abschrecken und investieren selbiges geld in schlechtere ware ... warum ?? - ich versteh es nicht !! ansonsten Zitat:
> 
> "Ich wünsche manchen blauäugigen hier mal zwei schritte weiter zu denken und diesen aspekt nicht nur nachm momentanen zustand zu beurteilen. Wie gesagt steht ihr am ANFANG, was hier passiert nennen angler "anfüttern" und drogendealer "anfixen", bei denen ist es am anfang auch free & easy."
> 
> ...



du scherst alle spieler-typen über einen kamm, genauso wie es wow, hdro, aoc und alle anderen abo-modelle übrigens auch machen. klar soll der cashop geld für den publisher erwirtschaften, was denn sonst! allerdings hat der spieler in letzterem modell immer das ruder in der hand, wenn es ums ausgeben von echtem geld geht. darum sag ich ja - pure freiheit, auch wenn keine freiheit absolut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archonlord (21. März 2009)

die freiheit ein mäßiges spiel zu spielen ?  gz


----------



## Juudra (21. März 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> die freiheit ein mäßiges spiel zu spielen ?  gz



Wer sagt denn das es ein Mäßiges Spiel ist? du? das ich nich lache...meinste nicht das jeder die Freiheit hat zu entscheiden ob ein spiel gut schlecht mittelmässig usw ist?Ich find Rom klasse weil es einfach was erfrischend neues ist und man einfach etwas neues ausprobieren kann.Außerdem reden wir hier von einem Spiel was vlt gerade mal 2-3 Tage aus der Beta raus ist,das man da evtl noch paar schnitzer im holz hat is doch klar aber mal ehrlich....wen störts.Mich jedenfalls nicht und ich wette es geht zig leuten ebenso wie mir die sich denken:ich spiele es weil es spaß macht.Wenn du es mies findest ok mach nen thread auf Rom is scheiße und unterhalt dich mit Leuten denen es so geht wie dir aber red den leuten nich ein Spiel schlecht was noch nichtmal paar wochen aus der beta raus ist.


----------



## Vervane (21. März 2009)

Find es toll das sich so viele Leute im RoM Forum Bereich rumtreiben die RoM scheise finde^^ 

ne aber ich find das F2P Spielprinzip recht toll. Es kommt da eben nicht dieses Gefühl auf wenn man wieder ne Contentlücke ist abgezockt zu werden. Bei P2P ist eben Zeit Geld und für warten Geld zu zahlen joa ... nö will ich jetzt nicht, ne.


----------



## Strickjacke (21. März 2009)

Hab es heute angespielt. Nettes Game, wenn man nur ein wenig rumlaufen und rumquesten will.
Grafik und Flair durchauch gelungen. Nett für ein Gratis- Game.

Jetzt kommt das große ABER:

Für mich als leidenschaftlicher Twinker eher uninteressant, für jedes Perma-Mount 10 € bezahlen, da kommt gleich ein Sümmchen zusammen.
(Mit dem man locker ein halbes Jahr ein kostenpflichtiges Spiel zocken kann, indem die Mounts für Ingame Gold verkauft werden)

Da Mounts ein gravierender Vorteil sind in einem Game, ist das meiner Meinung schon der größte Nachteil dieses Games.
Die Miet Mounts sind zwar ganz nett, aber wenn man es auf den Tag ausrechnet überteuert.

Ich denke nicht dass es KEINEN Nachteil für einen Spieler hat, der sich einfach kein Mount leisten will bzw. kann, wie auch immer.
Wenn man alleine spielt vielleicht weniger ein Nachteil als im Gruppenspiel.
Ich denke nicht dass die Gruppenmitglieder bock darauf haben, auf einen Spieler zu warten, der langsam hinterherlaatscht während sie flott zum nächtsten Quest / Instanz reiten.

Sollten die Mounts für GOLD erhältlich sein, würd ich das Spiel für eine tolle Innovation halten.
So find ich es eher Mau und denke es ist keine wirkliche Konkurrenz für die Abo-Spiele.

Beim Abo Spiel weiss ich wieviel ich pro Monat reinstecke, bei diesem Bezahlsystem läppert es sich still und leise.
Denn jeder kommt in die Versuchung dann doch mehr Euros reinzustecken als er ursprünglich vor hatte.
Ein Mount, ein Pet, ein eigenes Haus und und und.. giev me more.

Mein Fazit ich daddel nur solo etwas während der Serverwartung meines Haupt Spieles.


----------



## Satus (21. März 2009)

Strickjacke schrieb:


> Hab es heute angespielt. Nettes Game, wenn man nur ein wenig rumlaufen und rumquesten will.
> Grafik und Flair durchauch gelungen. Nett für ein Gratis- Game.
> 
> Jetzt kommt das große ABER:
> ...



Ich frage mich gerade ob das Shopsystem doch gar nicht zu schlecht ist. Die ganzen Powergamer haben schon imense Vorteile gegenüber mir, der nicht soviel Zeit zum Zocken hat.

Die Frage während vormittäglichen Serverdownzeiten zu spielen, stellt sich mir z.B. gerade mal im Urlaub.

Was den nicht vorhandenen Druck durch das Free2Play angeht - so ergeht es mir auch mit dem Lifetime Account in Lotro. Einfach super dieses Gefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strickjacke (21. März 2009)

Satus schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade ob das Shopsystem doch gar nicht zu schlecht ist. Die ganzen Powergamer haben schon imense Vorteile gegenüber mir, der nicht soviel Zeit zum Zocken hat.
> 
> Die Frage während vormittäglichen Serverdownzeiten zu spielen, stellt sich mir z.B. gerade mal im Urlaub.
> 
> ...




Zu.:   Die Frage während vormittäglichen Serverdownzeiten zu spielen, stellt sich mir z.B. gerade mal im Urlaub.

AW: Es soll tatsächlich Menschen geben, die arbeiten nur Halbtags, sind Schichtarbeiter, haben an besagtem Tag frei, sind krankheitshalber zu Hause, sind von Beruf Sohn  .... kann man beliebig ergänzen.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Zu: Was den nicht vorhandenen Druck durch das Free2Play angeht - so ergeht es mir auch mit dem Lifetime Account in Lotro. Einfach super dieses Gefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AW: Einfach super das Gefühl, wenn das Account schon fürs ganze Jahr im Vorhinein bezahlt ist. 
       Dadurch mach ich mir keinen Druck, nur weil man bezahlt hat, muss man nicht zwanghaft jede Minute in dem Spiel verbringen. 
       Ich bezahle auch fürs TV und hänge nicht ständig vor der Glotze, nur weil ich die Gebühr bezahlt habe.
       Des weiteren bezahle ich auch für meinen Internetanschluss. 
       Habe eine Handyflatrate - ohne ständig zu telefonieren.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zu: Ich frage mich gerade ob das Shopsystem doch gar nicht zu schlecht ist. Die ganzen Powergamer haben schon imense Vorteile gegenüber mir, der nicht soviel Zeit zum Zocken hat.

Aw: Das Shopsystem find ich eher gar nicht so gut, da es vor allem Kindern und Jugendlichen extrem schwer fällt ihre Kauflust im Zaum zu halten.
Für Eltern sind die Kosten eines solchen Spieles zudem noch schwer kontrollierbar.

Bei einem Spiel mit Abo, wird das Abo bezahlt und gut ists ...                 
Bei Itemshop klingt das in meinen Ohren eher nach einem Fass ohne Boden, denn wie Kinder so sind        ...      gibst du ihnen den kleinen Finger, wollen sie die ganze Hand.
Was heissen soll, dass aus monatlichen ca. 13 € gaaanz schnell 100 € werden können.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ich frage mich auch wie du Powergamer definierst? 
Jemand der aktiv Twinkt muss noch lange kein "Powergamer" sein. Mounts bekommt man in meinem Spiel für ´nen Appel und ein Ei mit Lvl 30... ich wüßte nicht was da POWER daran wäre.

Ausserdem wenn man seit Release spielt, läppert sich die Zeit im Laufe der Jahre. Ich habe noch nie ein so günstiges Hobbie gehabt wie das Onlinegaming.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Meine Prognose: Je mehr Gildenkollegen die Itemshop bonusses haben, desto eher wird man von seinen Gildenkollegen gedrängt, sich auch ein Mount, dann das Mount für den Twink und dann den Schickimicki-Kram zu kaufen. Kennt man ja von Items die man in anderen Spielen für G bekommt --> Gruppenzwang.        (Epics usw.)

LFM für Gilde / Raid / Instanz nur mit Mount und passendem Equip ... wirds dann wohl im ZONE Chat heissen. Kommt 100%ig.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, aber ich bezweifle wirklich, dass man als Mitglied in einer halbwegs kompetenten Gilde *ohne einen einzigen Euro im Spiel* seinen Platz findet, ohne jegliches Nachsehen zu haben.


----------



## goes (22. März 2009)

Al schrieb:


> Behauptet wer? Du mit Deinem allumfassenden und über Jahre hinweg angehäuften Fachkenntnissen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der totale quatsch. guck dir mal die finazen von spielen wie maplestory an. der gewinn wird über den shop erzielt.


----------



## Archonlord (22. März 2009)

Juudra schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn das es ein Mäßiges Spiel ist? du? das ich nich lache...meinste nicht das jeder die Freiheit hat zu entscheiden ob ein spiel gut schlecht mittelmässig usw ist?Ich find Rom klasse weil es einfach was erfrischend neues ist und man einfach etwas neues ausprobieren kann.Außerdem reden wir hier von einem Spiel was vlt gerade mal 2-3 Tage aus der Beta raus ist,das man da evtl noch paar schnitzer im holz hat is doch klar aber mal ehrlich....wen störts.Mich jedenfalls nicht und ich wette es geht zig leuten ebenso wie mir die sich denken:ich spiele es weil es spaß macht.Wenn du es mies findest ok mach nen thread auf Rom is scheiße und unterhalt dich mit Leuten denen es so geht wie dir aber red den leuten nich ein Spiel schlecht was noch nichtmal paar wochen aus der beta raus ist.



... man versucht halt die leute von spielen mit qualität zu überzeugen wenn man sie selber gewohnt ist... jeder hat jawohl 13€ im monat für ein hobby. spielt mal hdro oder warhammer (besser hdro) aber nich son abzockgame wie rom . klar muss man nichts ausgeben ... aber 
die meisten tun es doch .. und zwar mehr als 13€ .. und des für ein mittelmäßiges spiel... und jeder wow/hdro/war spieler is halt von dem hype genervt
 weil dieser zu unqualifizierten vergleichen führt. rom sei besser als wow/hdro/war ??? ich habs gespielt,es ist nicht schlecht .. aber für die dinge 
die ich in mmorpgs liebe muss ich löhnen!! (mount/character customization/pets etc) und es ist halt mittelmäßig (grafik/gameplay) ..aber erspart uns 
diese vergleiche!! wenn ihr nicht bereit seit für qualität zu bezahlen lasst uns in ruhe damit...
und tut mir leid dass ich gewisse ansprüche an ein game habe dass jetzt offiziell released wurde (!!) und die schlimmsten fehler immer noch vorhanden sind (fehlender sound,balancing etc)!! mich kotzt es einfach an das jetzt im buffed-ticker so ein mittelmäßiges spiel vertreten ist .. und gehypt wird

... und : rom hat nix neues      dual-spec gibts seit guild wars ... und des is auch umsonst und 10x besser aber leute wie du ham halt mal wieder ein game für die ahnungslose masse gefunden und flamen spieler mit einer erwartungshaltung zu tode...  gott ... am anfang war ich halt entäuscht von rom .. aber langsam fang ich an es zu hassen ...    frogster ?? omfg was ein rennomierter entwickler/publisher Lol 
ud ja ich glaub ich mache demnächst mehrere rom is scheisse threads auf ,in der hoffnung ein paar spieler von diesem schund fernzuhalten aber klar die aldi-variante großer games is besser als die vorbilder himmel arsch nein!!


----------



## Archonlord (22. März 2009)

Strickjacke schrieb:


> Hab es heute angespielt. Nettes Game, wenn man nur ein wenig rumlaufen und rumquesten will.
> Grafik und Flair durchauch gelungen. Nett für ein Gratis- Game.
> 
> Jetzt kommt das große ABER:
> ...



ja ja und ja /signed (ich sehs halt noch etwas kritischer)

aber im großen und ganzen:
das ist die wahrheit.. auch wenns vielen nicht schmeckt..
und warum sich so viele rom-kritiker hier im forum rumtreiben?? weil man den buffed ticker von rom leider nicht abstellen kann!!!


----------



## Shagkul (22. März 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> ja ja und ja /signed (ich sehs halt noch etwas kritischer)
> 
> aber im großen und ganzen:
> das ist die wahrheit.. auch wenns vielen nicht schmeckt..
> und warum sich so viele rom-kritiker hier im forum rumtreiben?? *weil man den buffed ticker von rom leider nicht abstellen kann!!!*



Deine Aussage ist einfach nur unverschämt und anmaßend. 

Das ist Deine Wahrheit und nur weil die Leute Dich hier nicht als Seher, oder sogar Gott verehren, werden Deine posts immer nachdrücklicher und aufdringlicher.

Was ist denn euer Problem? Ihr müsst keine Angst um Konkurrenz haben, ganz im Gegenteil, dass spornt nur die Entwickler an. So könnten sie immer nur ihre Schiene fahren, ob gut oder schlecht.

Also mehr Konkurrenz ist nur gut fürs eigene Spiel. 

Ich würde mir aber trotzdem manchmal wünschen das die Mods ab und an wie eine reinigende Flamme durch die Foren ziehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich spiele nicht Rom, habe mich aber dafür interessiert und es macht einen durchaus interessanten Eindruck und ich glaube es kann sehr viel Spaß machen und der Itemshop zwingt einem zu nichts.

Ich spiel WoW, WAR und neuerdings auch Eve-online.  Bin mit War sehr zufrieden und von Eve sehr begeistert.

Aber deshalb habe ich immer ein offenes Ohr für andere Games.

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## OfficerBarbrady (22. März 2009)

Das Spiel wurde ja nun Released. Hatt sich irgentwas bei der Grafik etc. geändert ?


----------



## Amor (22. März 2009)

OfficerBarbrady schrieb:


> Das Spiel wurde ja nun Released. Hatt sich irgentwas bei der Grafik etc. geändert ?



einfach selber mal reinschauen die meinungen dazu gehen zuweit auseinander


----------



## Juudra (22. März 2009)

und warum sich so viele rom-kritiker hier im forum rumtreiben?? weil man den buffed ticker von rom leider nicht überlesen kann!!!


War mal so frei und habs editiert für dich Archonlord denn so stimmts wohl eher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (22. März 2009)

jeder kann spielen was er will aber ich würde gerne wissen was rom so neuen und erfrischendes anzubieten hat. Ich bitte um erklärung


----------



## Serol (22. März 2009)

Archonlord, um es mal mit deiner Schrift auszudrücken

... du schreibst Müll!


Mfg


----------



## Kneckebrötchen (22. März 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> und die schlimmsten fehler immer noch vorhanden sind (fehlender sound,balancing etc)!!



WoW hat auch enorme balancing Probleme



Archonlord schrieb:


> jeder hat jawohl 13€ im monat für ein hobby



1. nicht unbedingt, manche schaffen es gerade so überleben zu können da sind 13€ viel Geld
2. nicht jeder Mensch hat nur ein Hobby, und wenn davor dann noch andere Sachen wie Pport ö.ä. kommt will / kann man villeicht nicht mehr 13€ ausgeben

in RoM muss man aber einfach kein Geld ausgeben wenn man nicht will und man kann es trotzdem spielen





Archonlord schrieb:


> und jeder wow/hdro/war spieler is halt von dem hype genervt weil dieser zu unqualifizierten vergleichen führt.



mit welchen Spielen sollte man RoM deiner Meinung nach vergleichen? RoM ist ein Mmorpg und sollte doch auch mit solchen verglichen werden. Alles andere wäre unsinnig. 




Archonlord schrieb:


> wenn ihr nicht bereit seit für qualität zu bezahlen lasst uns in ruhe damit...



Ich bin sehr wohl bereit für Qualität zu bezahlen, aber wieso sollte ich etwas bezahlen wenns kostenlos ist? Bietet WoW tatsächlich so viel mehr Qualität? Das sollte jeder für sich entscheiden.
Wenn es dich so sehr stört das RoM so beliebt ist und mit WoW verglichen wird lies die Posts doch net? Wieso sollte jeder dich in Ruhe lassen, lies die Threats doch einfach nicht und gut ist.


----------



## Schlamm (22. März 2009)

Kneckebrötchen schrieb:


> Bietet WoW tatsächlich so viel mehr Qualität? Das sollte jeder für sich entscheiden.
> Wenn es dich so sehr stört das RoM so beliebt ist und mit WoW verglichen wird lies die Posts doch net? Wieso sollte jeder dich in Ruhe lassen, lies die Threats doch einfach nicht und gut ist.


Sicherlich hat WoW mehr Qualität als RoM. Allerdings ist RoM neu. Zwar nicht von den Inhalten her doch fingen hier alle bei Null an. Man kann noch was reißen, Neues entdecken. Und das für Lau. 


"und warum sich so viele rom-kritiker hier im forum rumtreiben?? weil man den buffed ticker von rom leider nicht überlesen kann!!!"
     Dann steht es da halt. Man liest drüber und fertig. Schadet ja nicht, ist ja in gewisser Weise Allgemeinwissen xD


----------



## Archonlord (23. März 2009)

achja .. wie sich alle angegriffen fühlen^^ anscheined ist mein problem dass ich das spiel gespielt habe ..weil es von buffed gamestar pc-games etc. als die "neue wow alternative" (und dann noch kostenlos) präsentiert wurde und da hab ichs doch glatt gewagt mir hoffnungen zu machen die allesamt mehr als enttäuscht wurden. und ich erkläre jetzt mal ganz sachlich warum:

1.die grafik ist nicht gut - hdro hat gute grafik gta4 hat gute grafik ,die neusten shooter haben gute grafik . rom nicht (hat perfect world grafik,wers nicht kennt: auch f2p und 3 jahre oder so alt) sogar das kostenlose(!!) und mitlerweile recht alte guild wars hat echt bessere grafik

2.eben guild-wars hat dual-spec erfunden - nicht rom!! (wird aber teilweise behauptet)

3.es wurde behauptet (vom frogster pr-manager) man könne sich alles was es im itemshop gibt auch selbst erspielen ... gelogen !! (taschen, pets ,aussehen)

4.unerträgliche (zumindest für mich) permanente mängel (nachdem es jetzt released wurde) - sehr unverständlich : balancing ,sound (keiner beim rohstoffe farmen - reiten etc.) 

5.hunderte bugs (klar es is grad aus der beta aber warum wurden etliche foren-beiträge -unter anderem von mir - ignoriert?? ich dachte dafür sei die beta)

6.und an alle die meinen ich rede müll .. es kommt mir so vor als hättet ihr euer eigenes spiel nicht richtig gespielt bzw habt ihr euch mal die mühe gemacht und mal das rom forum studiert?? gameplay berichte bei denen sich die haare sträuben ,bugberichte noch und nöcher ,hunderte posts wo sich über das balancing aufgeregt wird - und das alles von rom pro spielern - nach 2 großen patches ist alles unverändert blieben und nun released worden.. tut mir leid da komm ich  nicht mit klar - und wenn sich dann diverse personen gegen wow/hdro/war etc aussprechen und rom als das neuste innovativste und beste mmorpg darstellen muss ich einfach was dazu sagen.

jeder soll spielen was er mag ,aber bei der beurteilung realistisch bleiben und nicht aus massenverursachtem Hype-größenwahn andere spieler (die wissen wofür sie 13&#8364; im monat bezahlen,und dies gerne für ihr hobby tun) diskriminieren
nur nebenbei - ich mag genauso wenig leute die wow als das einzig ware darstellen

sehr erschreckend fand ich berichte im rom forum (nicht buffed!) in denen rom-spieler von kollegen berichten die bereits vor release um die 150&#8364; monatlich investierten und dann fast den tränen nahe waren weil ein großteil der investitionen durch patches nicht mehr den gewollten effekt hatten (und sich abgezockt fühlten)

so... jetzt bin ich höflich geblieben(und werde mir in zukunft mühe geben allgemein etwas sachlicher zu posten)  ich hoffe auf dementsprechende reaktionen


----------



## Miamoto (23. März 2009)

Hier wird ein Vegleich gezogen zwischen dem 2 Klassensystem von Guild Wars und Rom. Mal ne Frage, welches der beiden Spiele kennst du nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In Rom wird demnächst ein neues Gebiet eingeführt. Danke an alle Deppen, die über 100€ locker machen. Mit dem Geld eurer Eltern, wird uns der neue Content erst ermöglicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dafür dürft ihr meine Char auch verprügeln, wenn ihr ihn seht.

Rom verspricht wenig, hält viel. Mir hat keiner was bei Rom versprochen, keine großen Ankündigungen, dafür wird mir einiges Geboten.


----------



## (-Ragman-) (23. März 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> also ich verspüre kein druck wennicheinen 50er sehe der hammer mässig equiped ist.
> Das spürte ich bei WoW auch nie.
> Anderst lässt sich bei mir nicht erklären das ich WoW seid release spiele und noch keinen 80er habe.
> Ich geniese diese Spiele....



Zu aller erst: seit, nicht seid. seit/seid.de hilft.

Das ist ein guter Witz. 4 Jahre WoW. Das Spiel genießen... da schmeißt sich jetzt wohl jeder weg der das liest. Du genießt diese Spiele, soso. Böse Zungen behaupten du peilst da was nicht... aber gut, jeder wie er mag. haha



Gott... wenn die Woche so lustig anfängt muss sie gut werden.


----------



## Archonlord (23. März 2009)

Miamoto schrieb:


> Hier wird ein Vegleich gezogen zwischen dem 2 Klassensystem von Guild Wars und Rom. Mal ne Frage, welches der beiden Spiele kennst du nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Miamoto (23. März 2009)

@Archonlord, da du dich komplett auf meine post beziehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie sah das mit dual class in gw aus? Es gab sogenannte builds. Man hatte 8 Skill slots. Da musste man eine Auswahl treffen und dürfte nur 1nen Elite Skill mitnehmen. Die Elite Skills musste man durch das töten mächtiger Bossmonster derselben Klasse erlernen. Die Kunst bestand darin, die verfügbaren 8 Skills so zu mischen, dass potente Kombinationen erreicht wurden. Das Prinzip ist in Rom grundsätzlich anders. Die Klassen Kombination entscheidet, über welche Elite Skill und Skills man gesamt verfügt und ich kann sämtliche Skills ausrüsten. Wenn du sagst das ist identisch sry, ist es nicht. Glaub mir ich hab genug GW & Rom gespielt, dass ich weiss das du Äpfel und Birnen vergleichst. Das was du beschreibst "Krieger der sich heilen kann u.s.w." gibt  es seit NWN oder noch älteren Titel *lol*

Ich hoffe du beurteilst so nicht auch Menschen. Dann würdest du nämlich schnell zu Generalisierung neigen. Der Teufel liegt immer im Detail. 

Das wir uns in einem Punkt einig sind freut mich. Ich lass meinen Char gern verhauen, wenn ich dafür neuen Content erhalte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe ein Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das sich nicht nur vorm Monitor abspielt. Spielezeitschrift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weisst du, wenn ich versprochenen Content in Rom vermisse, wird mir das GRANTIERT MIT FREIEN SPIELTAGEN ABGEGOLTEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BustAMove (23. März 2009)

Also zunächst muss ich sagen ,dass dies eine sehr lustige unterhaltung ist. Und wollte deshalb auch mal was dazu sagen nämlich :dass es etwas anderes ist für ein Spiel beim Kauf zu bezahlen und dann auch zusätzliche monatliche Gebühren zu bezahlen , als wenn man für ein spiel nur dann bezahlt wenn man es möchte weil man dann auch ersmal testen kann ob man überhaupt reales Geld investieren möchte. 
Desweiteren reden wir hier über Spiele, die ich zumindest für meinen Teil ab und zu in der Freizeit spiele und nicht wie manch anderer zum Lebensinhalt mache da es für mich eindeutig bessere Sachen gibt als tagelang vor dem PC zu hocken und genau dafür ist ein solches F2P MMO gerade das richtige da ich überhaupt nichts ausgeben muss und trotzdem spielen kann. Klar bin ich dann nicht der Beste in dem Spiel aber bitte welches arme Würstchen hat es denn nötig sich über ein Spiel zu defienieren und anderen zu beweisen , dass er zwar seit zwei jahren sich nich mehr aus seiner verdreckten Wohnung bewegt hat mich aber dafür ingame umklatschen kann?


----------



## i_boT (24. März 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> ... man versucht halt die leute von spielen mit qualität zu überzeugen wenn man sie selber gewohnt ist... jeder hat jawohl 13&#8364; im monat für ein hobby. spielt mal hdro oder warhammer (besser hdro) aber nich son abzockgame wie rom . klar muss man nichts ausgeben ... aber
> die meisten tun es doch .. und zwar mehr als 13&#8364; .. und des für ein mittelmäßiges spiel... und jeder wow/hdro/war spieler is halt von dem hype genervt
> weil dieser zu unqualifizierten vergleichen führt. rom sei besser als wow/hdro/war ??? ich habs gespielt,es ist nicht schlecht .. aber für die dinge
> die ich in mmorpgs liebe muss ich löhnen!! (mount/character customization/pets etc) und es ist halt mittelmäßig (grafik/gameplay) ..aber erspart uns
> ...



du hast probleme.
es kann dir odch egal sein was andere spielen und es wird bestimmt nicht ´´gehyped´´ weil es schlecht ist sondern weil es spieler gibt die es gut finden.

b2t  ich finde rom ist ein gutes mmo und gerade da es f2p ist genau richtig für mich wenn ich gerade mal in wow nix zu tun habe.
Itemshop brauch ich eh nicht da ich nur ganz gemächlich vor mich hinlevel und das spiel genieß.
und selbst wenn ich irgendwann einmal richtig einsteig gebe ich doch gern mal 10 euro für ein mount aus oder so.
denn wow sind jeden monat 13 euro + spiel + addons da ist das doch eine immernoch billige aber trotzdem gute alternative.


----------



## Archonlord (24. März 2009)

Miamoto schrieb:


> @Archonlord, da du dich komplett auf meine post beziehst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




eben ...und diverse zeitschriften und personen haben dies als DIE innovation dargestellt .darum gehts mir... klar kann mann das 8slot sytem nicht mit dem grundsytem von rom vergleichen ,aber wie gesagt darum gings mir nicht... sondern dass ab lv x zum lehrer rennen und 2. klasse lernen nix neues is.
und fand halt das gw des beste beispiel (weil auch mmorpg) is. also nix äpfel mit birnen - sondern frucht mit frucht ^^


----------



## Archonlord (24. März 2009)

i_boT schrieb:


> du hast probleme.



-nicht mehr ,danke^^ 



i_boT schrieb:


> es kann dir odch egal sein was andere spielen und es wird bestimmt nicht ´´gehyped´´ weil es schlecht ist sondern weil es spieler gibt die es gut finden.



-ich versteh halt nicht warum^^



i_boT schrieb:


> b2t  ich finde rom ist ein gutes mmo und gerade da es f2p ist genau richtig für mich wenn ich gerade mal in wow nix zu tun habe.
> Itemshop brauch ich eh nicht da ich nur ganz gemächlich vor mich hinlevel und das spiel genieß.
> und selbst wenn ich irgendwann einmal richtig einsteig gebe ich doch gern mal 10 euro für ein mount aus oder so.
> denn wow sind jeden monat 13 euro + spiel + addons da ist das doch eine immernoch billige aber trotzdem gute alternative.



..und nachdem ich den thread  [Itemshop? Notwendig oder nur ''speed Bonus?''] gelesen habe lehne ich mich entspannt zurück,fühle mich bestätigt ..und lasse rom rom sein.
ich habe versucht andere von besseren spielen (hauptsächlich hdro,halt je nach geschmack) zu überzeugen - auch wenn diese ein bisschen im monat kostet - ,habe meine argumente geäußert und kritik geübt. vielleicht habe ich mein ziel bei einigen erreicht -vielleicht auch nicht.jedenfalls habe ich getan was ich für richtig und wichtig gehalten habe. nu is gut - und jeder soll damit anfangen was er möchte...

lg Archonlord^^


----------



## Exeone (25. März 2009)

Können mir die Leute die behaubtet haben das Rom was neues bietet mal bitte sagen was. Habs nur zwei lvl oder so gespielt dann kein lust mehr gehabt aber wenn es neue Sachen hat fange ich ja evtl nochmal an


----------



## Lavilu (25. März 2009)

also ich hab das game  bei mir installiert und gezogt

Mein fazit : es gefällt mir net die grafik alles drum und dran ich mein ich weiß es ist f2p und da sollte man nicht meckern und so jaja


na ich zahle lieber 13 monatlich und zocke wow


----------



## Hühnersuppe (25. März 2009)

So, habs installiert und angespielt. Dafür das es nichts kostet, kann man nicht meckern! Sicherlich ist das Rad nicht neu erfunden worden, aber wie sagt der Volksmund so schön: Einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healy/Averland (25. März 2009)

Bevor ich mal meine meinung sage will ich dazu sagen das es meine meinung ist und nicht der allgemeinheit angepasst sein muss....


Rom ist mist weil...
...ein mount geld kostet /tagesquest zu lange dauern für ein 30 tage mount -.-
...im startgebiet leute rumliefen die einen ganken
...es keine 2 parteien hat (ist für mich persönlich sehr wichtig)
...DualSpec nicht gut umgesetzt ist (guildwars war besser )
...es laggt mit 400ms standamäßig(bei überfüllten gegenden 600ms)
...nur die , die viel geld investieren erfolgreich werden sein 
...PVE content verlangt sogar das man viel einkauft aus dem shop für verbesserung der Tier lvl der gegenstände
...Die Spielgemeinschaft  sehr unfreundlich ist ,die leute haben keine angst um ihre F2P accounts
...umskillen kostet sogar echtes geld OMG

So das ist mal eine kleine liste ich könnte undenlich weiter machen aber ich lass das mal.

ich werde an dieser stelle viel kritik erhalten aber so sieht es aus jungs.


EDIT: Überlegt mal ihr holt euch die herbsten waffen aus der neuesten instanz und verbessert die waffe durch shopitems dann kommt neuer content und ihr dürft wieder in die tasche greifen! die frage ist , wollt ihr das wirklich?


----------



## Archorus (26. März 2009)

Healy/Averland schrieb:


> EDIT: Überlegt mal ihr holt euch die herbsten waffen aus der neuesten instanz und verbessert die waffe durch shopitems dann kommt neuer content und ihr dürft wieder in die tasche greifen! die frage ist , wollt ihr das wirklich?


Das verstehe ich nicht.... hä?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...also nicht, dass ich vom Rest des Beitrages alles verstehen würde.

Es würde mich davon ab aber wundern, wenn Du viel Kritik erhalten würdest, denn der ganzen Quatsch war hier so oder so ähnlich schon (mehrfach) zu lesen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (26. März 2009)

-Xero- schrieb:


> ich tu lieber was für meine items als sie mir einfach zu kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Uiii ja, 4 Monaten lang nur farmen bis zum abnippeln, dabei 4*12€=48€ blechen.

Oder....

Mit 48€ in den Shop gehen, kaufen und 4 monate lang nur genießen....


Hmmm......allerdings....


----------



## Healy/Averland (26. März 2009)

Curentix schrieb:


> Uiii ja, 4 Monaten lang nur farmen bis zum abnippeln, dabei 4*12€=48€ blechen.
> 
> Oder....
> 
> ...



es geht doch darum um das Tier lvl deiner waffe zu verbesser brauchst du steine aus dem Itemshop, und immer wenn du eine höhere raid instanz besuchst musst du dir dein item neu verbessern ...also gl hf
ich hab das spiel bis lvl 38/31 gezockt und alle die high lvl waren in meiner gilde die haben wegen diesen gründen aufgehört!


----------



## Citronette (26. März 2009)

Healy/Averland schrieb:


> es geht doch darum um das Tier lvl deiner waffe zu verbesser brauchst du steine aus dem Itemshop, und immer wenn du eine höhere raid instanz besuchst musst du dir dein item neu verbessern ...also gl hf
> ich hab das spiel bis lvl 38/31 gezockt und alle die high lvl waren in meiner gilde die haben wegen diesen gründen aufgehört!




Da ist eben immer die Frage, welchen Anspruch man hat.

Damals als AoC rauskam habe ich von morgens bis Abends gelevelt, war dann recht schnell 80 und dann Gems und Rohstoffe gesammelt um so schnell wie möglich mit der Gilde T3 aufbauen zu können. Dazu kamen die T1 Instanzen, danach T2 (von der es selbst 3 Monate nach release nur eine gab) und das alles innerhalb kürzester Zeit.
Jeden Tag eigentlich fasst schon mehr Streß als Spaß. Und was hat es mir gebracht? Ich habe zwar im PVP 2-3 andere 80er mit dem HoX umgenockt aber irgendwie war das alles kaum noch mit Spielspaß verknüpft. Denn selbst full Equiped mit T1 hat man dann mit der Gilde dort wieder geraidet und es war eigentlich alles wie immer. Keine Herausforderungen, keine Taktiken und es war eigentlich noch nicht mal knapp.
Also irgendwie kenne ich kein richtiges Spiel bei dem Endcontent wirklich vorhanden ist, denn ich stelle mir darunter neue Aufgauben, neue Taktiken usw. vor aber nicht "ich wipe 10 mal bis ich die Schwachstelle kenne und danach farmen wir das Vieh jeden Tag (Woche) ab" und das kenne ich wie gesagt in keinem Spiel.
Deshalb spiele ich das Spiel bis es keinen Spaß mehr macht und ziehe dann weiter (oder zurück zu alten games). Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du für jede neue T Instanz dein Equip total überpowern musst um Erfolg zu haben, dann könnte das auch an der Taktik liegen.


----------



## Vervane (26. März 2009)

Healy/Averland schrieb:


> Bevor ich mal meine meinung sage will ich dazu sagen das es meine meinung ist und nicht der allgemeinheit angepasst sein muss....
> 
> 
> Rom ist mist weil...
> ...




Im Startgebiet laufen leute rum die einen ganken -> geh aufn PvE Server oder leb damit / wechsel den Chanel

Du bekommst 2x mal umskilln umsonst. Das reicht eigentlich. Du kannst dich zum dem jetzt nicht wirklich verskilln da du im Grunde mit genug zeitaufwand alles lernen kannst.
Ansich baucht man normal nicht mehr als einmal umskilln. Lvl Skillung -> Raidskillung oder PvP usw.

Die Spielgemeinschaft war auf Loach bis jetzt mir gegenüber immer sehr freundlich. Es haben mir bei allen Quest mit Elitemobs höcherlvlige geholfen.
Anpöbeln oder sonstiges habe ich noch nicht mitbekommen. Mobs oder Resi Klau hab ich bis auf wenige, einmalige Ausrütscher nicht erlebt.

Wenn es dir zu überfüllt ist und dir der Ping zuweit runter geht geh auf nen anderen Chanel auf Loach ist zum Beispiel auf dem 3. Chanel meistens nicht viel los.

Wenn du wirklich vorne dabei sein willst musst du halt Geld reinstecken. Wobei ich nicht sagen kann ob man die Kosten nicht durch Itemshopdropts verringern kann, bzw. 
ob es für alle Klassen unbedingt nötig ist alles aufzurüsten oder überhaupt etwas aufzurüsten um noch mitgenommen zu werden. Ist denk ich auch ne Frage in was für einer
Gilde man ist. Es gibt ja nicht nur Hardcore Gilden.

Dual Spec von Guild Wars und RoM unterscheidet sich meiner Meinung sich doch um einiges. So ist es möglich alle Fähigkeiten der 1. Klasse 
und alle Nebenfähigkeiten der 2. Klasse zu benutzten + Comboskills wohingegen es in Guild Wars "nur" Möglich war bestimmte auszurüsten und es v.a.
drauf ankommt zu kombinieren. 
Aber in wie fern jetzt RoM deswegen schlechter sein soll versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Lurka (26. März 2009)

Ich halte auch nix von dem Runterzieh Thread, aber "RoM -> Pure FREIHEIT" 

wtf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archonlord (26. März 2009)

Healy/Averland schrieb:


> Bevor ich mal meine meinung sage will ich dazu sagen das es meine meinung ist und nicht der allgemeinheit angepasst sein muss....
> 
> 
> Rom ist mist weil...
> ...



hm... da kann ich doch nicht widerstehen ^^
*
/fettes sign*


----------



## Archonlord (26. März 2009)

...aber jetzt für mich wirklich abschließend^^

*Aufruf an alle waren wow/hdro/war/guildwarsspieler:*

leute gebts auf ! diverse menschen finden rom aus gründen die wir nicht verstehen ,ganz ganz doll. diese werden sich nicht umstimmen lassen...
deswegen warten wir bis genug leute die schnauze voll und geöffnete augen haben ,und lachen sie mit einem arroganten "wir hams euch ja gesagt"
genüsslich aus. spätestens wenn rom in nem jahr oder so bei 20.000 spielern rumdümpelt und sang und klanglos in der versenkung verschwindet ,werden wir uns diese Freude teilen.  

wir legen halt wert auf qualität - und wer zu letzt lacht , lacht am besten ^^

mfg und in diesem Sinne...


----------



## Shariko (26. März 2009)

Verstehe manchmal die Leute einfach nicht. 
Bei RoM wird sich darüber beschwert, dass man für einige Annehmlichkeiten Geld zahlen muß. Mag sein, aber wenn muß man das Geld auch nur dafür ausgeben. Ansonsten kann man solange spielen wie man lustig ist.

Um ein Abo-MMORPG spielen zu können, MUSS man JEDEN Monat sein Geld blechen, damit man sich überhaupt einloggen kann. Haste das nicht, guckste in die Röhre.

Also da frag ich mich, wo jetzt einem das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen wird.


----------



## Archorus (26. März 2009)

Irgendwie stehen die Zeichen für RoMs Zukunft aber doch gut. Bei allen großen Neuerungen haben zunächst Kleingeistern versucht, sie lächerlich zu machen... und sogar der damaligen IBM-Vorsitzende meinte 1943 noch, es gäbe weltweit einen Markt für fünf Computer.



Archonlord schrieb:


> wir legen halt wert auf qualität - und wer zu letzt lacht , lacht am besten ^^


...also wenn das alle Deine Sorgen sind, dann können wir gern tauschen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archonlord (26. März 2009)

Archorus schrieb:


> ...also wenn das alle Deine Sorgen sind, dann können wir gern tauschen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



???


----------



## Archorus (26. März 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> ???



Na Du scheinst eine Obsession entwickelt zu haben, wenn es Dir schon darum geht, wer zuletzt lacht. Vom Ton und der Aggression Deiner Beiträge mal ganz zu schweigen. Fahr einfach mal runter und lass den Leuten hier ihre Ruhe. Troll Dich nach Azeroth und habe Deinen Spaß da - Taboreaner können Dich da ja nicht stören.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

